# DVD 1970s B-Movie, purchsed many yesterday...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I went on a B-Movie splurge yesterday, was looking at my Copy of the Roger Corman produced "Deathrace 2000" (Sylvester Stalone, David Caradine) and "Death Sport" (David Caradine, Claudia Jennings) thought it was time to hunt down some of those other B classics. Was very successful...

"Big Bad Mama" (Angie Dickensen, William Shatner, before the ST movies and TJ Hooker)
"The Lady In Red" (Pamela Sue Martin, Robert Conrad)
"The Great Texas Dynamite Chase" (Claudia Jennings, Jocelyn Jones, the original Thelma & Louise)

If you want to see some B-Movies (That were influenced by Bonnie and Clyde) that are sooo bad they are good, check out these movies. And they sell for like $13/each.

If you like Bank Robberies, Mandatory Nude Scenes by the Stars, and Car chases (before seatbelts were the law) these movies are for you.


----------

